# Gamp socom arbine



## bmtskate (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys I am a owner of a gamo socom arbine 177. Pellet rifle. This rifle is a break barell and it is 1000 fps . I want to know if u guys have any ideas on how to put a bipod on the gun or a sling. I mostly use this gun to shoot cans or birds in the backyard


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2006/01/ ... rguns.html


----------

